# Choices for cassette pliers?



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

I've always used a chain whip, but came across info about cassette pliers a while ago and was curious. I most recently came across both of these. Thoughts about them compared to a chain whip? How about to each other ($50 vs. $10 is significant)? Thanks!

https://www.amazon.com/Park-Tool-Chain-Whip-Pliers/dp/B00NQ9DHYI/ref=pd_rhf_sc_p_img_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=079TPDT7ZAYBW92YCRPH

https://www.amazon.com/Bicycle-Flywheel-Wrench-SGODDE-Pliers/dp/B06XDLGWCF/ref=pd_rhf_sc_p_img_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=079TPDT7ZAYBW92YCRPH


----------



## driven916 (Jul 24, 2009)

I got one of these: https://www.amazon.com/Birzman-One-...1523920025&sr=8-3&keywords=birzman+chain+whip. Splits the difference. Not sure I'd trust the $10 to last but didn't want to spend $50 for the Park.


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

Not the cheapest, but one of the best: https://www.amazon.com/Pedros-142722-Vise-Whip/dp/B001Q270CC


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Sparkman999 said:


> Not the cheapest, but one of the best: https://www.amazon.com/Pedros-142722-Vise-Whip/dp/B001Q270CC


the tool that changed my life


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

I have an appreciation for tools, but still not sure I see the point replacing a chain whip that's so easy to use.


----------



## Sparkman999 (Dec 19, 2017)

noapathy said:


> I have an appreciation for tools, but still not sure I see the point replacing a chain whip that's so easy to use.


I'm guaranteed to put on the chain whip the wrong way the first time. I seem to have a mental block on that one. With the vise whip, no such issue :winker:


----------



## twodogsfighting (May 10, 2015)

Welcome to Super B Bicycle Tools

Same as the pedros tool, half the price.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

https://www.feedbacksports.com/shop/cassette-pliers/

One of those things that seems so obvious, I wonder why it took so long for someone to invent them. Lots of things, like chain whips, seem easy enough until you try something better.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

noapathy said:


> I have an appreciation for tools, but still not sure I see the point replacing a chain whip that's so easy to use.


+1 not a fan of using some other tool to solve a problem that doesn't exist.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Got the Pedros. Just works better than a whip, especially for working with XD hubs. If you're just using them for Shimano hubs/cassettes, the whip is certainly good enough. I'd still prefer the Pedros, but I can see not wanting to drop $50.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Sparkman999 said:


> I'm guaranteed to put on the chain whip the wrong way the first time. I seem to have a mental block on that one. With the vise whip, no such issue :winker:


I guess. That extra 6 seconds every other time doesn't bother me so much.


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

noapathy said:


> I have an appreciation for tools, but still not sure I see the point replacing a chain whip that's so easy to use.


This is kind of where I am right now. I love tools, but the chainwhip works fine as is. I'd definitely get it if I were wrenching in a shop again, but that's not the case.


----------



## E. Bryant (Jan 25, 2018)

ctxcrossx said:


> This is kind of where I am right now. I love tools, but the chainwhip works fine as is. I'd definitely get it if I were wrenching in a shop again, but that's not the case.


Yep. If I changed cassettes every day for a paycheck, then sure, the pliers would be the best tool for the job. But for occasional use on my own bikes? Na, I'll keep on using the chain whip that I've successfully used for the part two decades. When it wears out, then I'll consider replacing it with pliers 

Meanwhile, I'll see aside that $50 to buy whatever tools SRAM or Shimano force me to buy next.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm with the 'chain whip is good enough' crowd...but I do see the advantage of the pliers for someone who does this for a living.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I don't see the big deal, it's not that expensive really. I still need to fix my park chain whip that broke a pin trying to remove a stubborn cassette. If you want to save money I get it. I went awhile using a towel + gloves to remove cassettes when starting out! Not fun. I don't wrench for a living but I do like removing cassettes often enough for cleaning.


----------

